
Kill a Feature Every Week - mmastrac
http://www.flickr.com/photos/500hats/3979394199/
======
mmastrac
Dave McClure featured this slide on its own. It's one of many from his FoWA
talk from October:

[http://www.slideshare.net/dmc500hats/startup-metrics-for-
pir...](http://www.slideshare.net/dmc500hats/startup-metrics-for-pirates-fowa-
london-oct-2009)

------
joshu
I knew that was a Dave slide just from the colors.

